# uaa bus driver high definition audio Yellow Warning sign



## husla_16 (Sep 21, 2007)

The UAA bus driver high definition audio driver on my computer has a yellow hashmark on it. I've tried to download a new driver and install it, but still does not work. I've uninstalled the driver and reinstalled the newer download but that does not work either. This computer is custom built. It's running XP PRO SP3. All the latest updates off of Microsoft update are installed and runnning. 

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

When you right click that yellow bang, what is the error?

Do you still have sound? If so, uninstall the UAA from Add/Remove.


----------



## husla_16 (Sep 21, 2007)

Error is: Device cannot start (Code 10). I've uninstalled the driver from add/remove programs. I do not have sound.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

This is what it's about; http://support.microsoft.com/kb/943104/

Try this UAA download and install; http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111/


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

If you don't have a motherboard CD then Open the case and see who makes the motherboard. Right down the model # and go to that manufacturers site and download the driver from there.


----------



## husla_16 (Sep 21, 2007)

spike,

I am on the asus mobo website for my mobo model.
There is nothing here for UAA BUS Driver...but i will b dling and installing the soundmax drivers it supports. 
I am also going to dl and install BIOS flash updates and chipset driver updates...see if this helps...

Thanks for the info guys...

Quicknote: CCT - the site you gave me made no difference after dling and installing the fix, there was no change...


----------



## husla_16 (Sep 21, 2007)

when i try to install the soundmax driver i get the error: the audio driver files do not suport your hardware....y??


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Download Everest and run that. It should tell you the manufacturer of your hardware. Then do a Google or go to the manufacturers site for the driver.
or try this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/835221


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

husla_16 said:


> Quicknote: CCT - the site you gave me made no difference after dling and installing the fix, there was no change...


They usually say the UAA drivers should be installed first, then the sound chip drivers.

After installing from that site, the yellow flag remains beside UAA??


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Did you try the UAA download from the Microsoft site? What other yellow marks do you have in Device Manager? Have you run Everest to see what your hardware is?


----------



## husla_16 (Sep 21, 2007)

ok guys,

Im going to the add/remove programs window - deleting the high definition audio driver package & the realtek high definition audio driver.
Everest says my mobo is an ASUS P5GPL-X motherboard
Audio Adapter is: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller (C-0)
Mutlmedia: Windows Audio is blank..
PCI /PnP Audio is the same as the Audio Adapter above...

I've uninstalled the driver package and the audio driver and restarted the system..
I have a PCI Device with a yellow mark on it now in Device Manager...
I am downloading the UAA driver hotfix right now...
Once I install and restart the system, I will hopefully have the correct UAA driver then, I will download the Realtek Sound Driver...

didnt work..lol....
I've downloaded and installed the UAA driver hotfix...it still has a yellow hashmark next to it....idk what to do....

starting to get frustrated...what if I did a mobo reset??...would that work you think??..lol


----------



## husla_16 (Sep 21, 2007)

spike2me, send me your email in private and i will email you the results of Everest


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

If you uninstall the UAA driver, the yellow flag does go away?

You can post an Everest Summary here (it often doesn't work well on newer mobos).

Download and run Everest Home (it is free):

http://www.filehippo.com/download_everest_home/

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Everest-Home-Edition-Download-16369.html

Once you download it, click on it and let it install and then run it from the icon on your desktop. Click on file, preferences, report and uncheck the 'include debug information in the report' box. People rarely want to see that stuff.
Click on the + sign beside 'Computer', then on 'Summary', then go to the VERY Top of the screen and click on 'report'.

Note: the 'Very Top' isn't one line down, it means what it says.

Cursor over 'quick report-summary' and then click on 'plain text' and then click on 'save to file' and change the 'save in' folder to 'Desktop' and then click 'Save'. 

Clear all your open windows and on the Desktop click on that 'report.txt' icon - this will open it in a text editor (probably Notepad) and then copy and paste it to here.

NOTE: DO NOT POST ALL THE DEBUG stuff - please read and follow the directions given.


----------



## husla_16 (Sep 21, 2007)

If I uninstall the UAA driver, the yellow flag goes away...My Device Manager reads as: PCI Device.
EVEREST REPORT:
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer USER-B8C05C67D3
Generator User
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2009-10-21
Time 11:58


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name USER-B8C05C67D3
User Name User

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 630, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
Motherboard Name Asus P5GPL-X (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale i915PL
System Memory 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (09/19/05)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Radeon X1300 Series Secondary (256 MB)
Video Adapter Radeon X1300 Series (256 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (L52091416321)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [C-0]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive ST3250620AS (232 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 238464 MB (161488 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection (24.79.106.64)

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [C-0]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [C-0]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [C-0]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [C-0]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [C-0]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.

CCT,

Yes, if i uninstall the driver, the yellow flag does go away...


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's what I suggest; uninstall the present UAA drivers and the audio drivers.

Reboot.

Then download and install the older UAA drivers from here; http://support.microsoft.com/kb/835221/

Reboot.

Then download and install the Soundmax drivers one more time from the Asus site. Get the RIGHT drivers for your XP version.

Reboot.


----------



## husla_16 (Sep 21, 2007)

If i uninstall the UAA bus drivers and reboot, they automatically get reinstalled again. Don't know how to stop the reinstallation process upon reboot.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this

in the device manager uninstall the card 

reboot into safe mode

install the uaa driver

reboot and install the sound driver and reboot and check it


----------

